# 6wk old male pair in Metro Detroit



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

Hi guys!

I have a pair of two handsome boys that I got from a reptile show. I don't have good pictures at the moment, but I have a few that I can attach from the day I brought them home.



















The little black cutie and siamese with ruby eyes are the males.


----------



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

Whoops! Maybe I should've been a little more specific. 

I'm looking to rehome them together. They're both very sweet but the black one is shy and the other is a little more curious. I have females and the little boys won't work out here. 

Please message me if interested!


----------

